# Drivers Are Blocking Other Drivers From Receiving Orders



## LondonLuke (Sep 27, 2017)

I've been noticing a trend for the past four weeks that a Brazilian clique of drivers in my area (London) seem to have significant priority over me and certain other drivers.

For example: There could be a dozen drivers parked within close proximity of a very popular restaurant (McDonalds) and the same drivers will *always* receive orders no matter what! Be it busy or quiet; be they near or far away! Even when they're on a delivery, they will drive back to the restaurant only to pick up another order with minimal waiting time, which means they must have accepted the order 'n route.

I tried to send this information to UberEats but they don't seem to care. I get the same old computer generated response every time.

Many other drivers who I've spoken with have expressed the same observations too.

Any help?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

they play favorites with drivers they make high profits on. the trick also is to not be too near. uber doesnt give pings if you are too close.


----------



## Micro (Jul 3, 2017)

They are faking their GPS data so they are on top of the restaurant. No matter how close you get they will usually get it unless there is more than one order. There are a few really great hacks out now that are giving some drivers the edge. It's sad, and a problem for legit drivers.


----------



## LondonLuke (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for the replies even though both answers conflict!



Emp9 said:


> they play favorites with drivers they make high profits on. the trick also is to not be too near. uber doesnt give pings if you are too close.


This is something I've noticed. I seem to only get orders when I'm driving away from the restaurant in question. If I'm waiting in the car park, my chance of a ping goes to almost zero unless I'm the only driver working in close proximity that night.

I've been working 60+ hours a week for UberEats, this feels like something more than "playing favourites" is going on.



Micro said:


> They are faking their GPS data so they are on top of the restaurant. No matter how close you get they will usually get it unless there is more than one order. There are a few really great hacks out now that are giving some drivers the edge. It's sad, and a problem for legit drivers.


This is really sad news to hear. Once the Brazilian clique arrived, all of the drivers who were originally in my area have been forced away to other parts of London in hopes of finding more stable work.

The only time I seem to be getting pings is during peek time when all the Brazilians have orders to collect at the same time.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

I'll tell you what they are doing. They have an account set up for their wife, mom, dad, and any adult children. They are running several accounts.

I've seen this with Amazon flex in Orlando when I'm getting an order delivered Juan will be my delivery driver one time and then the next it's Maria or Julio but IT'S THE SAME GUY!


----------



## Big Kahuna (Sep 26, 2017)

You can spoof your gps easily, probably what these assholes do


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

Big Kahuna said:


> You can spoof your gps easily, probably what these assholes do


I dont think spoofing the GPS brings any benefit in this case. The way spoofing apps work is that you have to set your position on the map. Lets say they have put themselves 10 minutes away/whatever. They get ping and need to pickup the order. Once on delivery you cannot put yourself at spoofed location till you have delivered the order. Not only that Uber keeps track of your location and blocks spoofing if your position moves too fast.

Keb's logic seems right they have multiple accounts from same household. Uber sends orders to different drivers but a contact in restaurant has all phones accepting the pings while driver is on delivery. Driver goes in, takes the phone with order leaving other one back and rotate.


----------



## LondonLuke (Sep 27, 2017)

ebrain said:


> I dont think spoofing the GPS brings any benefit in this case. The way spoofing apps work is that you have to set your position on the map. Lets say they have put themselves 10 minutes away/whatever. They get ping and need to pickup the order. Once on delivery you cannot put yourself at spoofed location till you have delivered the order. Not only that Uber keeps track of your location and blocks spoofing if your position moves too fast.
> 
> Keb's logic seems right they have multiple accounts from same household. Uber sends orders to different drivers but a contact in restaurant has all phones accepting the pings while driver is on delivery. Driver goes in, takes the phone with order leaving other one back and rotate.


The multiple account theory seems the most plausible. I'm not sure if it answers how they're getting pings for new orders when they're not even close to the restaurant. For example, yesterday:

I heard the machine go off,
ping went to another driver even though I've been waiting a age,
checked the parking lot a there were no driver in eye sight,
checked the number on the receipt,
5- 10 minutes later the usual suspect comes in to collect the receipt and off he goes with minimal waiting time.

Maybe they're using a combination of fake GPS and multiple accounts.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

keb said:


> I'll tell you what they are doing. They have an account set up for their wife, mom, dad, and any adult children. They are running several accounts.
> 
> I've seen this with Amazon flex in Orlando when I'm getting an order delivered Juan will be my delivery driver one time and then the next it's Maria or Julio but IT'S THE SAME GUY!


This ^^^^^.

This was being done at LAX.

One person would hold a bunch of phones with accounts. As someone from the group came in he would be handed a phone with a ping. That person would then leave his other phone so that it would recieve another ping. With a few different drivers this phone would more than likely recieve another ping and it would then go to another driver.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

observer said:


> This ^^^^^.
> 
> This was being done at LAX.
> 
> One person would hold a bunch of phones with accounts. As someone from the group came in he would be handed a phone with a ping. That person would then leave his other phone so that it would recieve another ping. With a few different drivers this phone would more than likely recieve another ping and it would then go to another driver.


How do you do that? Do they all drive the same car with the same plates?


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

BSki said:


> How do you do that? Do they all drive the same car with the same plates?


It's for ubereats and any other deliver service, like Amazon flex, etc. Not passenger driving, although I'm sure there are some issues there too.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

keb said:


> It's for ubereats and any other deliver service, like Amazon flex, etc. Not passenger driving, although I'm sure there are some issues there too.


He said this was being done at LAX, that is passenger driving. So that is where I was confused, maybe the have the same car registered on all their accounts?


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

BSki said:


> He said this was being done at LAX, that is passenger driving. So that is where I was confused, maybe the have the same car registered on all their accounts?


No, the OP was talking about food delivery, read the first post. But yes, they are doing it with x, xl, black, select, etc in a different manner. It's very cheap to have an unlimited plan with hotspot these days. Then the other phones (not active) are connected to the hotspot using TextNow as the phone app so they can have as many phone numbers as they have phones and only one needs service. Then they are driving for Peter, Paul, and Mary and getting three times the amount of runs as a normal person because they are driving under their wife's account, brothers account, fathers account, etc. I'm sure there are other ways if I gave it more thought but I know FOR SURE these two methods are being used.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BSki said:


> How do you do that? Do they all drive the same car with the same plates?


Sorry, I went offline for a bit. Similar cars different plates. Not a lot of passengers check the plates. I would imagine that no Ubereats customer checks plates. All they care about is that their food is there.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Micro said:


> They are faking their GPS data so they are on top of the restaurant. No matter how close you get they will usually get it unless there is more than one order. There are a few really great hacks out now that are giving some drivers the edge. It's sad, and a problem for legit drivers.


it hasnt worked like that (closest to pick up) in a very long time. i can be right in front of pax ordering uber yet they have them wait 4 min for another driver.


----------



## Candace (Jun 23, 2017)

I've had riders that we have ended the ride and they decide they want to go somewhere else and request a ride real quick. While I'm sitting right next to them and don't get the request! They have to cancel and order a few times then it usually works. But, theres times it doesn't and they offer cash for the next ride instead! Bullshit!


----------



## LondonLuke (Sep 27, 2017)

It turns out that the Brazilian clique of drivers are using every trick under the sun to game the system. Thankfully, for my peace of mind at least, it wasn't just paranoia after all.

Last week, McDonalds' staff caught many drivers using multiple accounts due to the fact that they would try and collect multiple orders at once; sometimes as many as three at a time. The McDonalds' restaurant where I pick up orders only allow a maximum of one order per driver!

Some of the other "fair" drivers also spotted one of the Brazilian drivers with type of "jamming" device in his backpack. I didn't see it with my own eyes so I can't be certain, but I asked one of them to describe what he saw. He told me: "It was a black box with multiple antennae sticking out from the top". He then proceeded to pick out a picture from Google image of a mobile phone network jammer.

On Friday/Saturday/Sunday, most of the Brazilian clique moved on to another part of the city after we, the "fair" drivers, started to make noise about what was going on. To cut a long story short, my profits increased significantly and there was enough work for everyone to go around.


----------



## Candace (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh Geeze!!!!! Well, I guess thats how people sat they make astronomical amounts a week. You only drive for eats?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

LondonLuke said:


> I've been noticing a trend for the past four weeks that a Brazilian clique of drivers in my area (London) seem to have significant priority over me and certain other drivers.
> 
> For example: There could be a dozen drivers parked within close proximity of a very popular restaurant (McDonalds) and the same drivers will *always* receive orders no matter what! Be it busy or quiet; be they near or far away! Even when they're on a delivery, they will drive back to the restaurant only to pick up another order with minimal waiting time, which means they must have accepted the order 'n route.
> 
> ...


Totally unrelated topic . But Uber eats is still available in London but not the rides ?


----------



## Candace (Jun 23, 2017)

I think I saw something about them pulling the rides from London just dont remember why. Look it up online. Dont bother asking uber they're useless. Do you have lyft there?


----------



## LondonLuke (Sep 27, 2017)

unPat said:


> Totally unrelated topic . But Uber eats is still available in London but not the rides ?


That is correct. UberEats isn't affected by the TFL ban on Uber's taxi service.



Candace said:


> I think I saw something about them pulling the rides from London just dont remember why. Look it up online. Dont bother asking uber they're useless. Do you have lyft there?


We do indeed have lyft in London.

You are correct, Uber's taxi service has been banned in London (for now) due to the high rate of sexual assaults carried out by their drivers on users, allegedly.



Candace said:


> Oh Geeze!!!!! Well, I guess thats how people sat they make astronomical amounts a week. You only drive for eats?


I wouldn't say I make "astronomical amounts" per week. This Friday-Sunday I averaged £12 per hour / $15.90 without factoring in expenses. There's no doubt in my mind that people who're gaming the system are earning at least £15-£25 per hour depending on traffic.

Yes, I only drive for UberEats as I only have a learners permit to drive a maximum of a 125cc scooter/bike.


----------



## Candace (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh, I see. Maybe I will try to do that instead. I think there's just an over abundance of drivers here. So, do you have to drive long distances to drop the customers food off sometimes? Ive considered trying it but never knew anyone to ask how it works. Is it a flat rate plus tips per trip or are you paid for distance and time like a regular uber ride would be? I'm paid like 8 cents a minte and maybe 60 some cents a mile for my trips. How are eats calculated?

I would rather drive for lyft only anyway. Maybe you can try that. Do they have any other services besides picking up customera that you're able to do with just a permit? I dont know about there, but there are other food delivery places to do also.


----------



## LondonLuke (Sep 27, 2017)

Candace said:


> Oh, I see. Maybe I will try to do that instead. I think there's just an over abundance of drivers here. So, do you have to drive long distances to drop the customers food off sometimes? Ive considered trying it but never knew anyone to ask how it works. Is it a flat rate plus tips per trip or are you paid for distance and time like a regular uber ride would be? I'm paid like 8 cents a minte and maybe 60 some cents a mile for my trips. How are eats calculated?


In London:

£4,26 base rate per trip.
£1 per mile after the first mile (maximum distance is three miles radius from the resturant).
Plus tips, but these are rare. 5-10% chance of getting a tip (in London).
Plus "boost" which gives a multiplier based on supply/demand.


----------



## Candace (Jun 23, 2017)

Uh oh, I'm in the us your money isnt the same is it?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Candace said:


> Uh oh, I'm in the us your money isnt the same is it?


adjusted for US to britsh whatever the London rates are approximately the NYC rates. They are getting about doublish to triplish the florida rates.


----------



## Candace (Jun 23, 2017)

Ya I would figure they would. But that still sucks. I feel like our rates are just super low  who knows


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

LondonLuke said:


> This is really sad news to hear. Once the Brazilian clique arrived, all of the drivers who were originally in my area have been forced away to other parts of London in hopes of finding more stable work.
> 
> The only time I seem to be getting pings is during peek time when all the Brazilians have orders to collect at the same time.


Is working for UberEats in England a new tourist pastime now? What are Brazilians doing hanging out working for Uber in London? 

edit: suppose a passport can pass as some form of driver license id I guess


----------



## LondonLuke (Sep 27, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Is working for UberEats in England a new tourist pastime now? What are Brazilians doing hanging out working for Uber in London?
> 
> edit: suppose a passport can pass as some form of driver license id I guess


Apparently, Brazil's official minimum wage is $10 per day and their average wage is around $22 per day. They can easily earn *$19-$32 per hour *working for UberEats in London using the setup they've got going on.

They must be using fake European passports to work in the U.K via the E.U's free movement of people act. From what I've been reading, the only way someone from outside the E.U can be granted a work visa is if they are a skilled worker who is sponsored by their future employer. Working for Uber isn't classified as "skilled employment" and you can't be sponsored by Uber because we (the drivers) are technically self-employed.

The cheek on these bastards. They not only come here illegally but they prevent other drivers from making money too... If I tried something similar in Brazil, I'd be dead before days end.


----------



## ovidiu (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm one of Luke's colleagues at "that" McDonalds. 
One of the days around 10.30 am I was busy cancelling breakfast orders as the restaurant changed the menu to normal meals but one of the managers didn't knew how to stop accepting breakfast orders and we kept reciving breakfast orders so we had to cancel. After few minutes another Brazilian guy came to pick up a order and the mcdonalds employe told me that on the tablet shows a woman profile. In that moment I spiked with a manager and he called uber to report the problem as Uber doesn't allows you to work in somebody's else position


----------



## LondonLuke (Sep 27, 2017)

ovidiu said:


> I'm one of Luke's colleagues at "that" McDonalds.
> One of the days around 10.30 am I was busy cancelling breakfast orders as the restaurant changed the menu to normal meals but one of the managers didn't knew how to stop accepting breakfast orders and we kept reciving breakfast orders so we had to cancel. After few minutes another Brazilian guy came to pick up a order and the mcdonalds employe told me that on the tablet shows a woman profile. In that moment I spiked with a manager and he called uber to report the problem as Uber doesn't allows you to work in somebody's else position


Ayy. The McDonald's staff also confirmed this to be the case.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LondonLuke said:


> There could be a dozen drivers parked within close proximity of a very popular restaurant (McDonalds)


I'm sorry, but this is extremely funny to us drivers across the pond from you. Here in the states a McDonalds UberEats order will get a dozen cancels before anyone is new enough to accept it. You're more than welcome to come over here and do all the McDonalds UberEats you want. Hell, we have close to 14,000 McDonalds in the U.S.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

keb said:


> I'll tell you what they are doing. They have an account set up for their wife, mom, dad, and any adult children. They are running several accounts.
> 
> I've seen this with Amazon flex in Orlando when I'm getting an order delivered Juan will be my delivery driver one time and then the next it's Maria or Julio but IT'S THE SAME GUY!


In the Amazon flex app they could easily change the name to whatever they want. It doesn't have to be the original name that the social security was pulled out for. Don't ask me how I know. So whoever is doing that should be able to cover their tracks better. Noobs.


----------



## LondonLuke (Sep 27, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm sorry, but this is extremely funny to us drivers across the pond from you. Here in the states a McDonalds UberEats order will get a dozen cancels before anyone is new enough to accept it. You're more than welcome to come over here and do all the McDonalds UberEats you want. Hell, we have close to 14,000 McDonalds in the U.S.


There aren't too many restaurants which have signed up to UberEats in my area so it's the best way to maximise profits. The closer a driver gets to central London the more options they'd have. They can be rather slow but as the saying goes: "beggars can't be choosers."

One of the McDonalds which I operate from only makes the food once the driver has entered building and asked the person on the till to put the job through... so you can be waiting a while.


----------



## Lilly2018 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello, the same thing is happening right now in Dartford. Uber Eats just started operating in this area so the boost is 2.2 at the moment which is really high. We started noticing the same couple of guys getting all the orders while others are just waiting when it is obviously busy. They are just in and out of McDonald’s. They must have some kind of app or device that takes all the orders because lots of others drivers are also waiting right there’s and still not getting any. We tried writing to Uber but they don’t seem to care. Any advice ??? It’s not fair what they are doing


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

keb said:


> No, the OP was talking about food delivery, read the first post. But yes, they are doing it with x, xl, black, select, etc in a different manner. It's very cheap to have an unlimited plan with hotspot these days. Then the other phones (not active) are connected to the hotspot using TextNow as the phone app so they can have as many phone numbers as they have phones and only one needs service. Then they are driving for Peter, Paul, and Mary and getting three times the amount of runs as a normal person because they are driving under their wife's account, brothers account, fathers account, etc. I'm sure there are other ways if I gave it more thought but I know FOR SURE these two methods are being used.


If I were into food delivery, I'd just deliver Pizza, you can stack your orders, deliver in a route, and make more money. why hassle with Uber or Grubhub, etc?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Candace said:


> Oh, I see. Maybe I will try to do that instead. *I think there's just an over abundance of drivers here.* So, do you have to drive long distances to drop the customers food off sometimes? Ive considered trying it but never knew anyone to ask how it works. Is it a flat rate plus tips per trip or are you paid for distance and time like a regular uber ride would be? I'm paid like 8 cents a minte and maybe 60 some cents a mile for my trips. How are eats calculated?
> 
> I would rather drive for lyft only anyway. Maybe you can try that. Do they have any other services besides picking up customera that you're able to do with just a permit? I dont know about there, but there are other food delivery places to do also.


So do you still think...

There are too many drivers in Tampa...8>O

Rakos


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

Battling for McDonald’s orders. Great. This industry hits a new low every day.


----------

